# Brahms Piano Trio in C Major Op.87



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, just got assigned the first movement of this beautiful piano trio by Brahms yesterday. As a pianist with 2 months to learn this masterpiece its quite the daunting task.
Any discussion on this piece would be delightful, maybe some people who've played. Either pianists or strings with any tips about difficult sections or favorite interpretative ideas.


----------

